# Droid X/2 custom bootlogo I'll create



## Dr. Carpenter

*These are now being done by mjwhitta*

The process is simple, post a picture or logo (note that it will be resized as necessary to fit the size depicted below, so a snapshot may not be the best choice, as it will appear very small on the phone), and mjwhitta will convert it to a flashable boot logo. It will work on the Droid X and Droid 2 variants.

*Installation Instructions*

Download zip file to your phone, reboot into clockwork recovery, and install from zip, just as you would for a ROM or theme. No wiping/backing up etc is necessary, but if a backup makes you feel better, go right ahead


----------



## Dewguzzler

u mustve gotten it before he pulled it off of tbh i was looking for it earlier lol


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

Dewguzzler said:


> u mustve gotten it before he pulled it off of tbh i was looking for it earlier lol


I hadn't realized it was no longer in the app. If you still need a copy, I'll post some up tonight.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## BrttWrd

Dr. Carpenter said:


> I hadn't realized it was no longer in the app. If you still need a copy, I'll post some up tonight.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


yea, idk how you've done it in the past, but if you could post them publicly, that'd be a great resource for everybody


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

BrttWrd said:


> yea, idk how you've done it in the past, but if you could post them publicly, that'd be a great resource for everybody


I'll start posting the ones I've done tonight.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghub1

Can you make this into a boot logo for me with black outline not white? that would be AMAZING!!!


----------



## Justin

View attachment 11


Spinning would be awesome.. I'd appreciate it greatly. (it's my fire department)


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

Ghub1 said:


> Can you make this into a boot logo for me with black outline not white? that would be AMAZING!!!


Ya I'll do it tonight... First one on RootzWiki









Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

Justin said:


> View attachment 54
> 
> 
> Spinning would be awesome.. I'd appreciate it greatly. (it's my fire department)


Boot logos are static. To have it spin, it would have to be an animation. If I have time tonight I might throw it together for ya...

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghub1

dr. Carpenter said:


> ya i'll do it tonight... First one on rootzwiki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from my droidx using tapatalk


 thanks!!


----------



## Dewguzzler

Dr. Carpenter said:


> I hadn't realized it was no longer in the app. If you still need a copy, I'll post some up tonight.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


id love a copy of it i never got a chance to dl it


----------



## Justin

Dr. Carpenter said:


> Boot logos are static. To have it spin, it would have to be an animation. If I have time tonight I might throw it together for ya...
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Man, I'd be in debt to you forever!


----------



## Dewguzzler

how do u want it to spin like just straight up and down the middle around the axis?


----------



## Fabolous

How about a Nexus S style boot logo? I would greatly appreciate it


----------



## Ghub1

Fabolous said:


> How about a Nexus S style boot logo? I would greatly appreciate it


+1 very good idea!


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

Fabolous said:


> How about a Nexus S style boot logo? I would greatly appreciate it


I actually have a couple already, I'll link them up.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

Ghub1 said:


> Can you make this into a boot logo for me with black outline not white? that would be AMAZING!!!


Here you go

View attachment 12


Download

FYI: For others who wanted the replacer zip, just download this one, and follow the instructions in the included readme file. (I actually use a simpler process, again courtesy of TBH, I will do a thread on that tonight also)


----------



## Justin

Dewguzzler said:


> how do u want it to spin like just straight up and down the middle around the axis?


Around the axis would look sick

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

OK everyone, I have gotten started on the library thread, 100 logos posted so far







Check it out here.


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

Justin said:


> View attachment 54
> 
> 
> Spinning would be awesome.. I'd appreciate it greatly. (it's my fire department)


Here you go. Not sure if Dew was gonna do the animation for ya but if not I'll try to get to it tonight yet.

View attachment 13


Download


----------



## Dewguzzler

i havent made an animation yet, working on getting my MIUI theme done for dx


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

Alright, I'm actually working on a different animation right now, but we'll see how long the coffee and cigs keep me awake


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

Justin said:


> View attachment 54
> 
> 
> Spinning would be awesome.. I'd appreciate it greatly. (it's my fire department)


Here's the animation







Install from zip in clockwork, just like the logo

Download


----------



## Ghub1

Dr. Carpenter said:


> Here you go
> 
> View attachment 56
> 
> 
> Download
> You are awesome! Thanks!
> 
> FYI: For others who wanted the replacer zip, just download this one, and follow the instructions in the included readme file. (I actually use a simpler process, again courtesy of TBH, I will do a thread on that tonight also)


You are awesome! Thanks!


----------



## Justin

Dr. Carpenter said:


> Here's the animation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Install from zip in clockwork, just like the logo
> 
> Download


Wow man. Thank you so much. I owe you one!

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

You're welcome guys









Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

Fabolous said:


> How about a Nexus S style boot logo? I would greatly appreciate it


Sorry I took so long for this one. There are also a color version and a colored "X" nexus logo in my library thread linked earlier.

View attachment 14


Download


----------



## Fabolous

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

Fabolous said:


> Thanks a bunch!


No problem! Thanks for your work also, can't wait for the final release of apex









Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## johnjutrasii

Can you do one with the white Google logo over the colored nexus x.

Thanks


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

johnjutrasii said:


> Can you do one with the white Google logo over the colored nexus x.
> 
> Thanks


How's this?

View attachment 22


Download


----------



## johnjutrasii

Sick! ! Thanks!

Sent from my Droid X running GB .596 rooted and deodexed, patiently waiting for tranquility 4


----------



## Scooter70

Is a 150x150 image too small? I would love this image but can't find it any larger.
View attachment 36


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

Scooter70 said:


> Is a 150x150 image too small? I would love this image but can't find it any larger.
> View attachment 93


That'll work, I'll have to enlarge it slightly but not too much so it might be a tiny bit fuzzy. I'll get it done tonight after work.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Scooter70

Dr. Carpenter said:


> That'll work, I'll have to enlarge it slightly but not too much so it might be a tiny bit fuzzy. I'll get it done tonight after work.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Thank you.


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

Scooter70 said:


> Is a 150x150 image too small? I would love this image but can't find it any larger.
> View attachment 93


Sorry, I didn't realize earlier that it was a .gif. I haven't figured out a way to do a logo with a .gif yet, they always cause problems for some reason. I will look into it more, probably tomorrow, but if you could find a different one, that would be great. And simply re-saving as .jpg or something doesn't work either. Sorry!


----------



## Scooter70

Dr. Carpenter said:


> Sorry, I didn't realize earlier that it was a .gif. I haven't figured out a way to do a logo with a .gif yet, they always cause problems for some reason. I will look into it more, probably tomorrow, but if you could find a different one, that would be great. And simply re-saving as .jpg or something doesn't work either. Sorry!


Can you give this one a try?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

Scooter70 said:


> Can you give this one a try?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Here you go

View attachment 63


Download


----------



## jimmyt

any chance for an Indians chief wahoo and cincinnati bearcat boot logos? Not sure how well they will turn out - but it would be appreciated!

thanks

View attachment 86


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

jimmyt said:


> any chance for an Indians chief wahoo and cincinnati bearcat boot logos? Not sure how well they will turn out - but it would be appreciated!
> 
> thanks
> 
> View attachment 162
> View attachment 163
> View attachment 164
> View attachment 165


Sure. I'll do them after work tonight.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## lilsweepr

Dr. Carpenter,
I have the RollTideLogo and it works great, BUT I was wondering if you could possibly rotate it to landscape and have it the full screen? That would be wonderful and really make my coworker jealous.
I am rockin' with a Droid X.


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

lilsweepr said:


> Dr. Carpenter,
> I have the RollTideLogo and it works great, BUT I was wondering if you could possibly rotate it to landscape and have it the full screen? That would be wonderful and really make my coworker jealous.
> I am rockin' with a Droid X.


Unfortunately, we are restricted to a rectangle of 480px wide by 182px tall. People have tried different ways to make it bigger but no luck. I speculate that it may be possible if the bootloader were unlocked, but idk. I would love to see fullscreen logos too









Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## lilsweepr

Oh Well, live and learn. Thanks. It still rocks in its current form. It just looked like the Moutain Dew one was landscape and at least a little bigger.


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

Ya the MT dew can is sideways lol

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

jimmyt said:


> any chance for an Indians chief wahoo and cincinnati bearcat boot logos? Not sure how well they will turn out - but it would be appreciated!
> 
> thanks
> 
> View attachment 162
> View attachment 163
> View attachment 164
> View attachment 165


Here you go

View attachment 168


Download

View attachment 169


Download

View attachment 170


Download

View attachment 171


Download


----------



## airmaxx23

I'd love this for a logo as is, thank you very much.


----------



## Ghub1

will this work on CM7?


----------



## airmaxx23

Ghub1 said:


> will this work on CM7?


I just came back to edit my post and ask the same question, hopefully it will, I need mine for CM7 on the X.


----------



## Ghub1

Also would it be possible to get these done too? I'd be so grateful!http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/e/e4/University_of_Arizona_Block_A.svg/500px-University_of_Arizona_Block_A.svg.png
http://www.tennisoncampus.com/Assets/Team%2BProfile%2BImages/University%2Bof%2BArizona%2BClub%2BTennis%2BTeam%2BMascot.jpg

Thanks!

*EDIT

for some reason it didnt link right here's another try

View attachment 94


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

Ghub1 said:


> will this work on CM7?


Yea, they work fine on CM7, tested myself







Also work on updated clockwork.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyt

doc - you rock! thanks so much!


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

Ghub1 said:


> Also would it be possible to get these done too? I'd be so grateful!http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...g/500px-University_of_Arizona_Block_A.svg.png
> http://www.tennisoncampus.com/Asset...ersity+of+Arizona+Club+Tennis+Team+Mascot.jpg
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> *EDIT
> 
> for some reason it didnt link right here's another try
> 
> View attachment 172
> View attachment 173


Give me 10 min... gotta get the kids to bed

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

jimmyt said:


> doc - you rock! thanks so much!


Ty and yw









Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghub1

Dr. Carpenter said:


> Give me 10 min... gotta get the kids to bed
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Dude you are the definition of baller! Also qucik question but what does the upgraded CWR do? Is it necessary? 2.5.0.7 worked fine why do we need 4.x.x.x? Just curious.


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

Ghub1 said:


> Dude you are the definition of baller! Also qucik question but what does the upgraded CWR do? Is it necessary? 2.5.0.7 worked fine why do we need 4.x.x.x? Just curious.


Honestly, I don't know lol. From twitter, it sounds like it might have something to do the upcoming nightlies, but I think it's just a cm4dx-specific version... don't quote me tho









Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghub1

Dr. Carpenter said:


> Honestly, I don't know lol. From twitter, it sounds like it might have something to do the upcoming nightlies, but I think it's just a cm4dx-specific version... don't quote me tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Ok thanks then bro.


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

airmaxx23 said:


> I'd love this for a logo as is, thank you very much.


Here you go

View attachment 95


Download


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

Ghub1 said:


> Also would it be possible to get these done too? I'd be so grateful!http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...g/500px-University_of_Arizona_Block_A.svg.png
> http://www.tennisoncampus.com/Asset...ersity+of+Arizona+Club+Tennis+Team+Mascot.jpg
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> *EDIT
> 
> for some reason it didnt link right here's another try
> 
> View attachment 172
> View attachment 173


Here you go

View attachment 96


Download

View attachment 97


Download


----------



## Ghub1

Dr. Carpenter said:


> Here you go
> 
> View attachment 177
> 
> 
> Download
> 
> View attachment 178
> 
> 
> Download


Thanks DOC!


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

Fyi big update coming to my library thread tonight. Should be at least 200 more logos, or more depending on how tired I get









Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghub1

Dr. Carpenter said:


> Fyi big update coming to my library thread tonight. Should be at least 200 more logos, or more depending on how tired I get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I can dig it!


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

Might be pretty late though, its all a bit unorganized right now lol

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

Arrg... storms knocked out the power... may not get them uploaded tonight









Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghub1

Dr. Carpenter said:


> Arrg... storms knocked out the power... may not get them uploaded tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Bummer! its all good though Your original library is quite legit.


----------



## SplicedX

once you get back up and running can you please make this into a boot logo? thanks very much

edit: Never mind, I found what i was looking for in your library.


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

SplicedX said:


> once you get back up and running can you please make this into a boot logo? thanks very much
> 
> edit: Never mind, I found what i was looking for in your library.


Glad you found it







I've been back up, but had a busy weekend and start of this week, and haven't gotten to the library update yet. Will be working on it tonight after some homework


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

Just updated Library with ~100 more logos


----------



## jaydubbs

Any chance you could do one up for this pic:

View attachment 236


Thanks!


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

jaydubbs said:


> Any chance you could do one up for this pic:
> 
> View attachment 236
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Here you go

View attachment 145


Download


----------



## jaydubbs

Thanks! Looks great!


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

No problem


----------



## bretth18

Question, Can you make a .zip that changes the white moto logo in cm7 to the new red moto logo?


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

bretth18 said:


> Question, Can you make a .zip that changes the white moto logo in cm7 to the new red moto logo?


Ya it's in the library thread...











> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=2W71IC3F


----------



## bretth18

Awsome. And this would work fine on cm7?


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

Yup. All the logos work on CM7.

Sent from my CM7 DX


----------



## bretth18

awsome. Could you please make me that boot logo?


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

It's already made... click the megaupload link in my previous post

Sent from my CM7 DX


----------



## 1972bigdaddy

*Would greatly appreci**ate the 1st *for a startup logo. The next 4 for boot animation. if possible I tried to get the frames to 480w 182h

I had 10 photos but could only upload 5.


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

1972bigdaddy said:


> *Would greatly appreci**ate the 1st *for a startup logo. The next 4 for boot animation. if possible I tried to get the frames to 480w 182h
> 
> I had 10 photos but could only upload 5.


I'll work on it later tonight. Fyi the animation can be any size up to 480x854, the size of the screen; only the boot logo (replaces the (M) ) is limited in size. And you can upload the other 5, just have to make another post.

Sent from my CM7 DX


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

1972bigdaddy said:


> *Would greatly appreci**ate the 1st *for a startup logo. The next 4 for boot animation. if possible I tried to get the frames to 480w 182h
> 
> I had 10 photos but could only upload 5.


Also, I'm assuming the images for the animation are from a video... if you could link me the video, and tell me the timeframe to use (ie 2:05-2:20) that would work way better. Even 10 frames would be a very short animation lol.

Sent from my CM7 DX


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

1972bigdaddy said:


> *Would greatly appreci**ate the 1st *for a startup logo. The next 4 for boot animation. if possible I tried to get the frames to 480w 182h
> 
> I had 10 photos but could only upload 5.


Here's the logo, try to get back to me on the animation, not a lot I can do with 4 frames...










Download


----------



## 1972bigdaddy

I tried to upload video but it's a BSR video I have to find a converter to change its format to upload. Thankyou for the logo this is a small project for a coworker.


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

Just put it in a zip file and upload to dropbox or other host. I'm done for the night, but if you can get me the video, I'll work on it tomorrow night.


----------



## reposter432

I saw the other Batman ones, but I've always been partial to the Batman Returns snowy logo. I wish I knew how to make a animated one where snow is blowing off like in the movie, but a pic logo is good enough.

View attachment 175


----------



## 1972bigdaddy

Hope I can get this loaded only use the first 9 seconds I couldn't clip the back end off not sure how. I was able to clip the first 30 seconds off though to make it shorter. Newbie to this stuff. Its a good cause I think to at least try. I uploaded it to youtube I hope I did it right.


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

1972bigdaddy said:


> Hope I can get this loaded only use the first 9 seconds I couldn't clip the back end off not sure how. I was able to clip the first 30 seconds off though to make it shorter. Newbie to this stuff. Its a good cause I think to at least try. I uploaded it to youtube I hope I did it right.


Looks like it uploaded alright.

Sent from my CM7 DX


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

1972bigdaddy said:


> Hope I can get this loaded only use the first 9 seconds I couldn't clip the back end off not sure how. I was able to clip the first 30 seconds off though to make it shorter. Newbie to this stuff. Its a good cause I think to at least try. I uploaded it to youtube I hope I did it right.


I just went to download the vid and it says you removed it...


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

reposter432 said:


> I saw the other Batman ones, but I've always been partial to the Batman Returns snowy logo. I wish I knew how to make a animated one where snow is blowing off like in the movie, but a pic logo is good enough.
> 
> View attachment 273


If you can link a video of the snow logo, I can make an animation.

Here's the logo










Download


----------



## reposter432

Dr. Carpenter said:


> If you can link a video of the snow logo, I can make an animation.
> 
> Here's the logo


Thanks very much! I'll try to get a video clip going up soon.

I found a trailer in HD. The logo is towards the end right after Batman snaps open his wings and jumps off the roof (about 2:18).






I hope you can use this.


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

reposter432 said:


> Thanks very much! I'll try to get a video clip going up soon.
> 
> I found a trailer in HD. The logo is towards the end right after Batman snaps open his wings and jumps off the roof (about 2:18).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you can use this.


I can probably work with that...







Give me an hour or so... With my slow connection it's taking a while to download


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

reposter432 said:


> Thanks very much! I'll try to get a video clip going up soon.
> 
> I found a trailer in HD. The logo is towards the end right after Batman snaps open his wings and jumps off the roof (about 2:18).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you can use this.


Here you go 







Just under an hour too lol. Because of the zooming in the vid, I couldn't do a smooth continuous animation, but it looks alright

Install from zip in CWR

Download


----------



## reposter432

Wow, that's crazy!! Thanks a lot, nice work! I thought it was in a bootloop at first, but it worked fine.


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

reposter432 said:


> Wow, that's crazy!! Thanks a lot, nice work! I thought it was in a bootloop at first, but it worked fine.


LOL, yeah it was either that, or a black screen after the first time through...


----------



## reposter432

Yeah, the way you did it was better.


----------



## 1972bigdaddy

The Bruins logo worked well and my coworker was very pleased. I have another pic for droid X logo I tried to make a log myself but came out horrible so I am uploading hope it turns out good I am putting together a Transformers 3 theme based phone for my son. he's sleeping get's up at 9 am. Hope this isn't to late.


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

1972bigdaddy said:


> The Bruins logo worked well and my coworker was very pleased. I have another pic for droid X logo I tried to make a log myself but came out horrible so I am uploading hope it turns out good I am putting together a Transformers 3 theme based phone for my son. he's sleeping get's up at 9 am. Hope this isn't to late.


Sorry, I was already asleep... Here you go










Download


----------



## bretth18

How about the Motorola "dual Core" logo from droid x2?


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

bretth18 said:


> How about the Motorola "dual Core" logo from droid x2?


Downloading system dump now...

Sent from my CM7 DX


----------



## bretth18

thanks dr. c


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

The dx2 uses a larger boot logo than the dx. I will have to do some editing to get it to fit... Should have time tonight, we'll see how fast I finish my homework









Sent from my CM7 DX


----------



## bretth18

ok, the motorola logo with the dual core rite, not that stupid eye?


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

bretth18 said:


> ok, the motorola logo with the dual core rite, not that stupid eye?


Yeah. I'll probably have to shrink it down and bring the moto logo and the text closer together.

Sent from my CM7 DX


----------



## bretth18

ok sweet thanks doc!


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

Here's the dual core logo:










Download


----------



## bretth18

Got a error. Didnt install. Any idea?


----------



## 1972bigdaddy

I used dropbox for zipfile for avi video. Can you make it so that it still has sound? I am getting good at logos now I can make them myself now using 24 bit bitmap files 480p x 182p. http://dl.dropbox.com/u/33643293/Trsfmr3Bootanimation.zip


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

bretth18 said:


> Got a error. Didnt install. Any idea?


I'll look into it...

Sent from my CM7 DX


----------



## 1972bigdaddy

That didn't work I created shortcut but I clicked and its 404ed I am uploading to dropbox again.


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

1972bigdaddy said:


> I used dropbox for zipfile for avi video. Can you make it so that it still has sound? I am getting good at logos now I can make them myself now using 24 bit bitmap files 480p x 182p. http://dl.dropbox.com/u/33643293/Trsfmr3Bootanimation.zip


I actually have a seperate thread now for animations because they work across devices. I've got a few in line ahead of you but I'll try to get to it this week.

Sent from my CM7 DX


----------



## 1972bigdaddy

Wheres ur animations thread so i don't clog this one since now I know how to create logos.


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

1972bigdaddy said:


> Wheres ur animations thread so i don't clog this one since now I know how to create logos.


Here

Also linked in my sig


----------



## 1972bigdaddy

This link works now for the animation I'll check back nlater this week thankyou.
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/33643293/Trsfmr3Bootanimation.zip


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

bretth18 said:


> Got a error. Didnt install. Any idea?


I just downloaded it from this thread straight to my phone and it worked fine... Maybe a bad download? On very rare occasions, someone's phone doesn't like these, if you still can't get it to work, try a couple others from this thread or the library, if that still doesn't work, you may have to go with a logo changer app from the market, there is one by jrummy for $0.99, also one by bentotbox for the same price, which I just found and realized he has most of my logos from the library in it lol.

Edit: If using JRummy's app, extract the logo.bin file from the install zip and follow the instructions in the app to install.


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

1972bigdaddy said:


> This link works now for the animation I'll check back nlater this week thankyou.
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/33643293/Trsfmr3Bootanimation.zip


Downloading now so I make sure I get it lol... I will post the finished animation in the other thread.


----------



## Crimsongost

any chance you can do either of these ?








http://academic.brooklyn.cuny.edu/geology/leveson/core/graphics/mapgraphics/comprose1.gif


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

Crimsongost said:


> any chance you can do either of these ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://academic.brooklyn.cuny.edu/geology/leveson/core/graphics/mapgraphics/comprose1.gif


Yeah, tonight after work.

Sent from my CM7 DX


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

Here you go










Download










Download


----------



## Crimsongost

These are
Awesom!

Sent from my DROIDX XMas


----------



## PANCAKER

Could you make these for me please?














































I know there is A LOT but me and my fam are crazy about these pics! lol THANKS MAN!


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

No problem... I'm out of town atm, but will be back tuesday so sometime tuesday night or wednesday probably. Just a FYI, I'll do what I can, but some of those are going to look pretty small as I am limited in height to 182 pixels in the center of the screen...


----------



## PANCAKER

Dr. Carpenter said:


> No problem... I'm out of town atm, but will be back tuesday so sometime tuesday night or wednesday probably. Just a FYI, I'll do what I can, but some of those are going to look pretty small as I am limited in height to 182 pixels in the center of the screen...


Ok thank you  and yeah i noticed that lol. But thanks still :smile3:


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

Here you go









Download








Download








Download








Download








Download


----------



## PANCAKER

dr. Carpenter said:


> here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> download
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> download
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> download
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> download
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> download


thank you!!! :grin2:


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

No problem


----------



## Tohsh

Thanks!


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

Tohsh said:


> Thanks!


I believe those have been done and are in library thread. Can't remember for sure but I'll double check.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

Tohsh said:


> Thanks!


Did them anyway 









Download









Download


----------



## Tohsh

Thanks! I triple checked the library thread but couldn't find them.


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

No problem

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonicmax2k2

My logo came out much smaller than the stock one...is that normal? I'm using this one


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

That one was made smaller to allow room for the lettering and the glow. The logo can only be 182 pixels tall.


----------



## Sonicmax2k2

Dr. Carpenter said:


> That one was made smaller to allow room for the lettering and the glow. The logo can only be 182 pixels tall.


I see! Could you make a larger one that doesn't have as much glow?


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

Sonicmax2k2 said:


> I see! Could you make a larger one that doesn't have as much glow?


Sure. But not until tonight.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

Here it is... a bit fuzzy because I couldn't find a larger version to start from and had to enlarge









Download


----------



## Sonicmax2k2

Dr. Carpenter said:


> Here it is... a bit fuzzy because I couldn't find a larger version to start from and had to enlarge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Download


Thanks!


----------



## FirefighterRQ

Can you use this and create a bootlogo image on a white background for me
View attachment 295


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

FirefighterRQ said:


> Can you use this and create a bootlogo image on a white background for me
> View attachment 535


Here you go









Download


----------



## FirefighterRQ

Thank you, looks great


----------



## Kumori Ookami

I have a version of this in the right dimentions but it won't let me save as a bin file. :_con:
Edit: Figured it out, my program had two different raw options and I had the wrong one, works now thank you, I'll keep this image here if anyone wants to use it


----------



## NateDogg11

Any chance of a UCONN logo? Like this...
View attachment 2378


----------



## NateDogg11

Please let me know if you have problems opening...

Thank you very much.


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

"NateDogg11 said:


> Please let me know if you have problems opening...
> 
> Thank you very much.


Yeah its not coming up. Either dropbox it or use a service like photobucket and post a link.


----------



## NateDogg11

How about now? http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTjKW2Q_0y1eboby2JlDFG-QdIJB-RqNQ-Is_OdE9HP2unCJ1rdUA

I tried it and it worked for me.


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

NateDogg11 said:


> How about now? http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTjKW2Q_0y1eboby2JlDFG-QdIJB-RqNQ-Is_OdE9HP2unCJ1rdUA
> 
> I tried it and it worked for me.


Got it. Stand by...


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

Here you go









Download


----------



## NateDogg11

Thank you!!!


----------



## NateDogg11

Do I need to change the name to bootanimations.zip? If not, how do I install? With my old logo, also by TBH, I just flash in CWR and I'm good. Is this the same? Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

NateDogg11 said:


> Do I need to change the name to bootanimations.zip? If not, how do I install? With my old logo, also by TBH, I just flash in CWR and I'm good. Is this the same? Thanks again for the help.


Yeah, I use the TBH update zip. Just flash in CWR.


----------



## galaxy80

Wow Doc! You are the man! Just saying. Thank you for doung this for us out of the kindness of your heart!


----------



## ThaqAtaq313

Is is possible to do this one Doctor?

Thank you so much!!!!

View attachment 1571


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

ThaqAtaq313 said:


> Is is possible to do this one Doctor?
> 
> Thank you so much!!!!
> 
> View attachment 2407


Here you go, also did an inverted one cause the white bg is pretty bright on the phone...









Download









Download


----------



## ThaqAtaq313

OMG!!!!!! It is perfect!!!

THANK YOU SOOOOOO MUCH!!!!

What are the chances of making the inverted one, a boot animation?



Dr. Carpenter said:


> Here you go, also did an inverted one cause the white bg is pretty bright on the phone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Download
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Download


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

"ThaqAtaq313 said:


> OMG!!!!!! It is perfect!!!
> 
> THANK YOU SOOOOOO MUCH!!!!
> 
> What are the chances of making the inverted one, a boot animation?


I'd say pretty good  What do you want it to do?


----------



## ThaqAtaq313

I would love to see it spin in circles...lol

LOVE YOUR WORK!!!!!



Dr. Carpenter said:


> I'd say pretty good  What do you want it to do?


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

"ThaqAtaq313 said:


> I would love to see it spin in circles...lol
> 
> LOVE YOUR WORK!!!!!


Alright, give me a few...


----------



## ThaqAtaq313

Just thought of this.....maybe when it comes to the end of the boot process--it stops and the eagle blows up...lol



Dr. Carpenter said:


> Alright, give me a few...


----------



## ThaqAtaq313

It does not have to, trust me--what you have done is aleady amazing!!!!!

Thank you again so very much!!!!!



ThaqAtaq313 said:


> Just thought of this.....maybe when it comes to the end of the boot process--it stops and the eagle blows up...lol


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

ThaqAtaq313 said:


> It does not have to, trust me--what you have done is aleady amazing!!!!!
> 
> Thank you again so very much!!!!!


Would be sweet... unfortunately, not possible lol. I can make the eagle blow up, but no way to specify that it happens at the end of the bootup process... would just blow up, then be black screen until bootup finishes.


----------



## ThaqAtaq313

Sounds amazing...THANK YOU!!!!!!



Dr. Carpenter said:


> Would be sweet... unfortunately, not possible lol. I can make the eagle blow up, but no way to specify that it happens at the end of the bootup process... would just blow up, then be black screen until bootup finishes.


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

OK, here you go. No exploding eagle yet, outta time for tonight. This'll get you started anyway 










Download


----------



## ThaqAtaq313

Amazing!!!!!!! Thank you!!!!!!!



dr. Carpenter said:


> ok, here you go. No exploding eagle yet, outta time for tonight. This'll get you started anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> download


----------



## WxMan

Would like to have this as a boot logo. Also if possible could you add the text Central Ohio at the top and Storm Chasers at the bottom.


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

"WxMan said:


> Would like to have this as a boot logo. Also if possible could you add the text Central Ohio at the top and Storm Chasers at the bottom.


I'll do it tonight.


----------



## johnomaz

You guys should check out here too. I made a number for people in that thread, but it lived on long after i stopped. http://www.droidforums.net/forum/droid-x-hacks/91707-droid-x-custom-boot-logo-ill-create.html

My bad, I thought it was to change the "M" logo and not the boot animation. Still though, good thread of changing the boot splash logo.


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

"johnomaz said:


> You guys should check out here too. I made a number for people in that thread, but it lived on long after i stopped. http://www.droidforums.net/forum/droid-x-hacks/91707-droid-x-custom-boot-logo-ill-create.html


Lol I was doing them there for a while as well, in fact most of the ones that were done there are in my library thread. That thread is epic, almost a year old and still going strong. Went through probably 10+ different people doing logos.


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

"WxMan said:


> Would like to have this as a boot logo. Also if possible could you add the text Central Ohio at the top and Storm Chasers at the bottom.


I fail. Completely got sidetracked. Tonight, i promise.


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

"johnomaz said:


> You guys should check out here too. I made a number for people in that thread, but it lived on long after i stopped. http://www.droidforums.net/forum/droid-x-hacks/91707-droid-x-custom-boot-logo-ill-create.html
> 
> My bad, I thought it was to change the "M" logo and not the boot animation. Still though, good thread of changing the boot splash logo.


Actually this thread is for the (M) logo. I have a different thread for animations.


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

WxMan said:


> Would like to have this as a boot logo. Also if possible could you add the text Central Ohio at the top and Storm Chasers at the bottom.


Here you go 









Download









Download


----------



## WxMan

Thanks a million........


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

"WxMan said:


> Thanks a million........


Yep, sorry about the wait.


----------



## cid khaos

Can you make this for me plz


----------



## cid khaos

Could you make a animation for me too?


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

cid khaos said:


> Could you make a animation for me too?


I can do the logo now, but working on another animation ATM, could possibly get yours done tonight, more likely tomorrow night.


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

cid khaos said:


> Can you make this for me plz


Here you go  Modified it a little, hope you don't mind.









Download


----------



## cid khaos

"Dr. Carpenter said:


> I can do the logo now, but working on another animation ATM, could possibly get yours done tonight, more likely tomorrow night.


That's cool thank you, your the man!


----------



## projekt128

Great work on the logos Carp. We need to get some Happy Valley representation here.. How about adding this Penn State logo in a black and white format?

View attachment 3357


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

projekt128 said:


> Great work on the logos Carp. We need to get some Happy Valley representation here.. How about adding this Penn State logo in a black and white format?
> 
> View attachment 4887


How's this?









Download


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

cid khaos said:


> Could you make a animation for me too?


Here you go

Download


----------



## projekt128

Excellent.. Many thanks


----------



## cid khaos

"Dr. Carpenter said:


> Here you go
> 
> Download


Your the sh!t


----------



## wdcspurs

Wondering if you could help me out and set this up for me! Thanks in advance!


----------



## wdcspurs

Wondering if you could set this up for me as well! Thanks in advance!


----------



## wdcspurs

Wondering if you could set this up for me as well! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

hang on


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

wdcspurs said:


> View attachment 10870
> 
> Wondering if you could set this up for me as well! Thanks in advance!


Here you go

















Download









Download









Download


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet

Would love these on black backgrounds of possible. Would look great on my DX. Thanx


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet




----------



## csk415

@ DR C.... I use jrummys boot logo changer instead of cwr to flash logos. Can I extract the logo.bin and rename it to whatever.bin. jrummys logo app creates a boot logo folder for custom logos and they need to be .bin. Awesome logos btw. Way to many to choose from.


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

csk415 said:


> @ DR C.... I use jrummys boot logo changer instead of cwr to flash logos. Can I extract the logo.bin and rename it to whatever.bin. jrummys logo app creates a boot logo folder for custom logos and they need to be .bin. Awesome logos btw. Way to many to choose from.


That works, yes.


----------



## csk415

Dr. Carpenter said:


> That works, yes.


Thank you.


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

wigsplittinhatchet said:


> View attachment 10925
> 
> 
> View attachment 10926


Here you go

















Download









Download


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet

Thanx alot bro. They look freakin awesome.

Sent from my Hacked Out DX


----------



## freshmaker

If you could help me out with this, I'd really appreciate it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 440hi04

Could you please help me with this one? I have my Droid X fully Nightmare Before Christmas'd out lol. Also do you know where I could find a custom nightmare before Christmas boot animation? Thank you for your help!


----------



## Barney Stinson

I would love hypnotoad to work aspect ratio on the droid X. I tried my hand at it when I first found it but eventually gave up and deleted it

http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1018623










what's not to love about hypnotoad?

all glory to hypnotoad!

edit: oh, my, bootLOGO and not bootANIMATION?.. to replace the default white moto m on red circle? I should try getting some sleep yesterday..


----------



## Barney Stinson

I would like my phone to receive cubeness










edit(jpeg): if possible against black.. otherwise:

in a field of battery sucking white, please

(since I cannot find a better resolution PNG for blackness)

perhaps a screen wide rectangular field of white (one third? vertically centered) black above and below.. at the artist's discretion

edit: found higher quality jpeg


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

freshmaker said:


> If you could help me out with this, I'd really appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Here you go

















Download


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

440hi04 said:


> Could you please help me with this one? I have my Droid X fully Nightmare Before Christmas'd out lol. Also do you know where I could find a custom nightmare before Christmas boot animation? Thank you for your help!
> 
> View attachment 11781











Download


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

Barney Stinson said:


> I would like my phone to receive cubeness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit(jpeg): if possible against black.. otherwise:
> 
> in a field of battery sucking white, please
> 
> (since I cannot find a better resolution PNG for blackness)
> 
> perhaps a screen wide rectangular field of white (one third? vertically centered) black above and below.. at the artist's discretion
> 
> edit: found higher quality jpeg











Download


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

Barney Stinson said:


> I would love hypnotoad to work aspect ratio on the droid X. I tried my hand at it when I first found it but eventually gave up and deleted it
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1018623
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what's not to love about hypnotoad?
> 
> all glory to hypnotoad!
> 
> edit: oh, my, bootLOGO and not bootANIMATION?.. to replace the default white moto m on red circle? I should try getting some sleep yesterday..


Yeah, wrong thread, but why would that stop me?









Move/copy to /data/local

Download


----------



## 440hi04

Dr. Carpenter said:


> Download


THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH! I APPRECIATE IT MORE THAN YOU KNOW!


----------



## cubsfan187

Ok I'll ask here. I'm looking for a boot animation and not the boot logo. Well maybe both. Here is the boot logo I would love. Now if there was a way to get the opening credits and music as a boot animation for MIUI (mtz format) that would be AWESOME! Thanks in advance.


----------



## Barney Stinson

Dr. Carpenter said:


> Download


woo that's *awesome*, the gulag will be made to be pleased. Thanks a bunch and a half!

Oleg shared an even higher quality image

Would you please create the cube vertically centered and _90% screen width_ on black?










or

http://i.imgur.com/FfNSA.jpg

(probably no relation to NSA)


----------



## Barney Stinson

and another bootLogo

vertically centered (again), ~95% screen width on black










so I can have a little variety, Komrade


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

Barney Stinson said:


> and another bootLogo
> 
> vertically centered (again), ~95% screen width on black
> 
> so I can have a little variety, Komrade


The only way to make it that wide is to stretch it. I'm limited to 182 pixels tall (see diagram in first post)


----------



## Barney Stinson

Dr. Carpenter said:


> The only way to make it that wide is to stretch it. I'm limited to 182 pixels tall (see diagram in first post)


d'oh

could you set the bottom-left of top-right square of the right face to be nearest to the top of your 480x182 bounding box
and
the top-left of bottom-right square of the left face to be nearest the bottom of your 480x182 bounding box
and
including both faces of center squares of left and right faces

leaving the rest of the cube to imagination

*


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

Barney Stinson said:


> d'oh
> 
> could you set the bottom-left of top-right square of the right face to be nearest to the top of your 480x182 bounding box
> and
> the top-left of bottom-right square of the left face to be nearest the bottom of your 480x182 bounding box
> and
> including both faces of center squares of left and right faces
> 
> leaving the rest of the cube to imagination
> 
> *


Sure. And sorry about the wait guys, finals this week then I'm back


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

cubsfan187 said:


> Ok I'll ask here. I'm looking for a boot animation and not the boot logo. Well maybe both. Here is the boot logo I would love. Now if there was a way to get the opening credits and music as a boot animation for MIUI (mtz format) that would be AWESOME! Thanks in advance.


Here's the logo









Download


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

Barney Stinson said:


> d'oh
> 
> could you set the bottom-left of top-right square of the right face to be nearest to the top of your 480x182 bounding box
> and
> the top-left of bottom-right square of the left face to be nearest the bottom of your 480x182 bounding box
> and
> including both faces of center squares of left and right faces
> 
> leaving the rest of the cube to imagination
> 
> *


Here you go

















Download


----------



## csk415

Can you make this one for me.


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

csk415 said:


> Can you make this one for me.


There should be a couple glock ones in my library thread. Can't remember if they had the bottom text or not but I'll check


----------



## montr2229

can you make one from this

i know its very large, and that the image is not perfect yet but i got tired of using my mediocre photoshop skills to finish it and wanted to see it on my Droid x

id appreciate it if you made a negative so the logo is white and the background black


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

I am no longer taking requests. Please refer to OP. Requests made previous to this post will be fulfilled.


----------



## Dr. Carpenter

UPDATE: This thread is back in business. mjwhitta has offered to take over the requests, and I can assure you, your logos are in good hands


----------



## csk415

Dr. Carpenter said:


> UPDATE: This thread is back in business. mjwhitta has offered to take over the requests, and I can assure you, your logos are in good hands


Thanks for brining it back. And thank you mjwhitta for taking over. When you get free time how about these.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## mjwhitta

Thanks Dr. Carpenter! I'm going to try to reply to all requests within 24 hours, 48 tops. If I don't it's probably b/c the notification went to my spam box which has been happening recently, but hopefully no more. I'll try to check in everyday just to make sure.

@csk415 - I've finished your 2 requests but I need to find a place to upload them.


----------



## mjwhitta

@csk415 - Here you go

GunLogoReplacer

NTWLogoReplacer


----------



## csk415

mjwhitta said:


> @csk415 - Here you go
> 
> GunLogoReplacer
> 
> NTWLogoReplacer


Thank you.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## zubr

hi,
Can you make this into a boot logo for me. thx


----------



## skyler544

I tried to make this myself, but the boot logo came out with a really weird color. It looks like all of yours are really well done, so if you get time, could you crop this so that it's mostly just the prism in the boot logo? Thanks in advance


----------



## DXjunkie

This is great stuff man! Ilike to see the on going development for the DX! I hope that some day the bootloader will be cracked!


----------



## mjwhitta

skyler544 said:


> I tried to make this myself, but the boot logo came out with a really weird color. It looks like all of yours are really well done, so if you get time, could you crop this so that it's mostly just the prism in the boot logo? Thanks in advance


Here you go:

Not cropped

Cropped


----------



## Toadmacher

Hello,

I know this is really old; however:

The Droid Crimes Boot Logo is soooooooooooooooo cool; but every place I download it from (including MyDroidWorld) gives me the Dragon Droid. If you have a bona fide Droid Crimes Boot Logo replacer zip, could you please post it here?

Thank You Very Much,

Toad


----------



## m.ksy

Toadmacher said:


> Hello,
> 
> I know this is really old; however:
> 
> The Droid Crimes Boot Logo is soooooooooooooooo cool; but every place I download it from (including MyDroidWorld) gives me the Dragon Droid. If you have a bona fide Droid Crimes Boot Logo replacer zip, could you please post it here?
> 
> Thank You Very Much,
> 
> Toad


What the Droid Crimes Boot Logo is?


----------



## Toadmacher

Wow!

Thanks for the quick response! It's starting to get lonely in the DROID X discussions. 

At any rate, the Droid Crimes Logo looks like this:










Thank You so Very Much,

Toad


----------



## m.ksy

Toadmacher said:


> Wow!


I make this update zip by using your attached image. Try to install it through СWM Droid Crime BootLogo.


----------



## Toadmacher

Well, thank you very much!

I didn't expect a custom job.  I will download it and try it out when I get home tonight.

Update: it works, and it looks awesome! I'm running it with the "Droid Eats Apple" boot animation.

Thanks Again,

Toad


----------

